# Newbie here



## dschreiber29 (May 3, 2021)

Hello and thanks for letting me join. Just picked up this spaceliner to restore for my daughter. Look forward to all of the information here.


----------



## dschreiber29 (May 3, 2021)

So far parts i will need if anyone cant point me in the right direction. Seat or seat foam and cover,tailight assemby.


----------



## Nashman (May 3, 2021)

Welcome. If you roam the site ( I'm an old guy and it took me forever/still learning) you'll see a wanted section. Post there. Have fun, cool bike!


----------



## dschreiber29 (May 3, 2021)

Thanks!! Still learning to navigate this site myself!


----------



## dasberger (May 3, 2021)

Try @shawnatvintagespokes for tail light lens/battery pack


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## 1817cent (May 3, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the ride!


----------

